# New Zealand prices in comparison to the rest of the world



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's some interesting research done by a company called gmresearch which tracks prices of international brands in different countries and compares them after converting to US dollars. Might be of interest to some people looking to see what things cost here in NZ.

Here's what they found (all in US dollars):

McDonalds Big Mac : Aus $4.32, NZ $4.49, US $4.79

Daily Car Rentals : Aus $87.20, NZ $118.70, UK $143.80, US $116.00

Five Star Hotel Rooms : Sydney $880.40, Auckland $198.70, London $608.70, Chicago $309.00

2 Litres Coca Cola : Aus $3.36, NZ $2.39, UK $2.61, US $1.79

1 pint beer : Aus $5.38, NZ $6.02, UK $5.73, US $5.57

Adidas Super Star Sports shoes : Aus $92.30, NZ $105.40, UK $96.40, US $80.00

Levis 501's jeans : Aus $79.20, NZ $86.60, UK $80.00, US $54.00

i-phone 6 : Aus $768, NZ $812, UK $799, US $650

Public Transport (minimum fare) : Aus $2.89, NZ $1.51, UK $2.23, US $2.75

New Volkswagen Golf car : Aus $26.413, NZ $25,712, UK $22,307, US $19,307

1 Litre Petrol : Aus $1.11, NZ $1.57, UK $1.84, US $0.75

Ticket to movies : Aus $13.84, NZ $12.42, UK $13.35, US $11.50

Read it in detail here : Document Pull


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

inhamilton said:


> Here's some interesting research done by a company called gmresearch which tracks prices of international brands in different countries and compares them after converting to US dollars. Might be of interest to some people looking to see what things cost here in NZ.
> 
> Here's what they found (all in US dollars):
> 
> ...



 Take these off, I think they are rose coloured. 
If you are planning to move to New Zealand PLEASE do not take this as an accurate list. 
Do your own homework and take into cosideration earning potential in New Zealand compared to the MAJOR cities being quoted.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

mikesurf said:


> Do your own homework and take into cosideration earning potential in New Zealand compared to the MAJOR cities being quoted.


Mike, most of the prices are nationwide ones. Secondly, most people who come to NZ know what they'll be earning before they arrive. I might do some more comparisons of things like exact same computer models and TVs, when I get time.


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for your information


----------

